# Aniracetam for anxiety, depression



## Lillies (Apr 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience taking Aniracetam? I think I hear it has more depression and anxiety lifting qualities versus the other nootrpics. I was using Aniracetam and Oxiracetam with choline for a few days and I didn't really feel any better. I have some Aniracetam in my cabinet I'm thinking about taking it to make me feel better, I feel pretty awful right now I need relief. :afr


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Lillies said:


> Does anyone have any experience taking Aniracetam? I think I hear it has more depression and anxiety lifting qualities versus the other nootrpics. I was using Aniracetam and Oxiracetam with choline for a few days and I didn't really feel any better. I have some Aniracetam in my cabinet I'm thinking about taking it to make me feel better, I feel pretty awful right now I need relief. :afr


when I first took ani it was awesome but after a few days I got no effect from it and the effect didn't return after a long break. I mixed it with oil and drank it down(mmm, lovely) because it isn't water soluble.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I've tried aniracetam before and it helped with mood and anxiety. I got horrible brain fog with it and stopped taking it by itself. I have been stacking it with piracetam on occasion and piracetam does decrease the brain fog.

I've been taking piracetam and it helps with mood and the "blank mind" problem I have when I get nervous talking to new people. It does help with verbal communication; I can talk without thinking about what I want to say. It has helped my confidence and it does make me a bit more relaxed. The problem is that it kind of makes me hyper which I thought I outgrew years ago.

I think you have to try the different types of racetams to see which one works for you. I think piracetam works best for me.


----------



## Lillies (Apr 14, 2012)

MikeW said:


> I've tried aniracetam before and it helped with mood and anxiety. I got horrible brain fog with it and stopped taking it by itself. I have been stacking it with piracetam on occasion and piracetam does decrease the brain fog.


Oh wow, I thought it would help with brain fog.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

Lillies said:


> Oh wow, I thought it would help with brain fog.


I would try it, its different with everyone. Some people get brain fog with one racetam and not another and you have to play with the dosage to see if dosage the problem, you just have to find out for yourself. Aniracetam does help with anxiety and if you are one that doesn't get brain fog then it would be great for you.

Have you tried piracetam?


----------



## Lillies (Apr 14, 2012)

MikeW said:


> Have you tried piracetam?


No, I haven't tried piracetam yet, I bought oxiracetam and aniracetam because I read that they were stronger then piracetam. I tried the oxiracetam and aniracetam together a few days ago I don't think I liked it, my head felt like it was ticking... weird. I ended up doing the aniracetam yesterday..... I'm not sure how I felt about it. I'm sure it's doing something, but with my other medications I don't really think I know what is doing what anymore, lol. I'm a mess :eyes


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I know what you mean, its hard to describe how it feels and who knows how its interacting with my meds. I think it had a weird reaction with my trazadone. I could feel a ticking in my head too, its weird. I know its supposed to help with memory and thinking but I swear it made my ADHD worse. I don't think I'm going to take the rest of the aniracetam I bought.


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd say Piracetam and Aniracetam are great for my Anxiety issues. For depression, I am not too sure of it. Although I did manage to pick this up off of a research page in regards to racetams. 

-Piracetam increases Alertness (by an average of 50%) in Alzheimer’s Disease and Dementia patients.
-Piracetam alleviates Depression (by an average of 32%) in Alzheimer’s Disease and Dementia patients.

Sources:
Smart Drugs for Thought - Piracetam Research 

It states the use of Piracetam, but I'm sure it is not too far off from the Aniracetam. I can't recall where I found this information, but I heard that using a high grade of choline and inositol help with depression as well. Hope this helps you and good luck on solving the issue.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

MikeW said:


> I've tried aniracetam before and it helped with mood and anxiety. I got horrible brain fog with it and stopped taking it by itself. I have been stacking it with piracetam on occasion and piracetam does decrease the brain fog.
> 
> I've been taking piracetam and it helps with mood and the "blank mind" problem I have when I get nervous talking to new people. It does help with verbal communication; I can talk without thinking about what I want to say. It has helped my confidence and it does make me a bit more relaxed. The problem is that it kind of makes me hyper which I thought I outgrew years ago.
> 
> I think you have to try the different types of racetams to see which one works for you. I think piracetam works best for me.


Were you taking choline, maybe a lethicin source alongside it? I've associated brain fog with choline, not racetams.


----------



## poor man (Mar 18, 2013)

77779


----------



## poor man (Mar 18, 2013)

787y89


----------

